# Your Hot Lure For 2012



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

What was your hot or go to lure for 2012?

1-Wh/Char. spinnerbait
2-4" worm
3-black and blue jig

these are the ones the worked for me this past year.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I caught a lot more fish on a frog than any other years. Of course a jig was on of my go-to's just like always, but I caught a lot more fish on swim jigs than spinnerbaits or chatterbaits this year.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

4" & 6" worm in watermelon 
Black & Blue jig 

It was my first full year fishing so I didn't vary too much. This year I'm going to try more crank baits, frogs, and different finesse techniques


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bluegill pattern swimjigs, 3 & 4" easy shiners, and skirted double tail grubs were the best fish catchers in 2012 for me.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Normally I'd say a jig, with either a pork or plastic trailer. Since last year was goofy as far as water levels I didn't really do a lot of flipping or pitching unless the lake had docks. I caught a whole bunch of fish on Strike King, KVD 1.5, and Strike King XD5 crank baits.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

5" stick worms, pumpkin with chart tip, killed all my other lures in Numbers. However I baught a natural colored "Bass Stopper" pre-rigged worm and caught my 2 largest LMB's of the year! Go figure?

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

1. slow roll'n 3/4 oz home made spinner bait
2. texas rigged bama bug Yum Dinger
3. Yozuri 3d shad deep crankbait.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know if my lure selection will be all that different from last year, but I do plan on having a second rod rigged with a weightless pearl white fluke. I have heard from many that if you miss a hit on a crank or top water to quickly throw a white fluke to that location , and more often then not that same fish will hit the fluke 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

4 or 7" Berkley Power baits in blue fleck or black/blue fleck and a Rebel Pop-R.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

medium size jointed rapala in clown....also still at Alum on a snag.....maybe someone found it when they dropped the water level for winter ....maybe 6ft of water first point north of the beach....everything like that bait including me....not sure why they discontinued the color


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

1. Redeye Shad 1/2 oz in sexy shad
2. zoom super fluke t-rigged weightless
3.berkley havoc pit boss


caught a good number of fish on all of them but the redeye caught the bigguns, but had great numbers with the others


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

1 had to be the 6 inch steelie ring tail in green/black flake.
2 was most definately the steelie 1/4 oz chart/white spinner bait, with modified blades
and 3 was probobly the ol rebel p70!

my bigger fish all came on the spinners, but i feel i caught more by the numbers with the worm, i fished that worm texas, carolina and weightless...


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Govbarney said:


> I don't know if my lure selection will be all that different from last year, but I do plan on having a second rod rigged with a weightless pearl white fluke. I have heard from many that if you miss a hit on a crank or top water to quickly throw a white fluke to that location , and more often then not that same fish will hit the fluke
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



i do that with any bait, if they miss a bait ill go something similar in clear water or maybe something way off in stained water.

however i do want to try to fish some more flukes this year... gonna try something i seen on the bill dance show


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Purple steike king bitsy bug jig


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Purple strike king bitsy jig w hard candy strike king rage tail craw.

Xcalibur yellow/orange craw pattern crank.

Strike king red eye shad translucent purple


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

for numbers texas rigged beaver style bait
for size strike king 5xd


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Wacky rigged Yum! Dinger - Black blue laminate


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Bass Pro XTS shallow diving crank in the Lime Scale color. On a whim I bought a couple for the cheap price. Changed the whole fishing summer for me. At the time I was trying to get my wife and son into river lure fishing (to that point, the only fishing they ever did was waxworm under float). Using that lure, we caught everything. SM bass, LM bass, White bass, Channel cats, Shovelhead cats, Saugeye, Sauger, SM buffalo and almost a gar that shook off before landing. Anything else we used just didn't give us the same results.

Thanks to that lure, I get to go fishing more, because my family wants to go fishing more. Whether or not it stays hot time will tell. But in 2012 it was my go to. And this year I won't go anywhere without a couple.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

strike king pro model buzzbait 1/2 oz, in black.

bomber square A in black/chart and foxy shad.

probably caught 3/4 or more of the bass i caught all last year on those two.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Lakes - KVD 1.5 Chart/Black back

River - Gr. Pumpkin 3" Chigger craw on shakey head


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

FLIPNPITCH said:


> Gr. Pumpkin 3" Chigger craw on shakey head


This did good for me as well last year, but I used it more on a Booyah skirted jig.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

6" zoom finesse worm on the drop shot. Caught almost all my big bass on that last year. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Strike King Super Finesse Worm and the Yamamoto 4.5" Kut Tail and Shad Shape Worms.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Kvd sexy shad swim jig with berkley white grub trailer that was fall. Rebel pop r baby bass for summer smallies on the grand.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

1. Texas rigged senko/dinger (best seemed to be green pumpkin)
2. Redeye shad
3. KVD 2.5


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

1. Super spook jr.
2. Char/wht spinnerbait
3. Pearl wht 3" gander mountain fluke


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

